# How to record games from PS2 onto computer???



## -Inferno

How do i record videos from my PS2 to my Computer someone said i use like 20 cords and a capture card and my other friend said u get the Dazzle 80 or 90 or 105 and connect that to ur computer and hook your AV cables to it and it comes up on ur Computer monitor but i dont kno

Please Post links, Pics


----------



## Crashed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BluSmurf*
How do i record videos from my PS2 to my Computer someone said i use like 20 cords and a capture card and my other friend said u get the Dazzle 80 or 90 or 105 and connect that to ur computer and hook your AV cables to it and it comes up on ur Computer monitor but i dont kno

Please Post links, Pics

if you have a gfx card that has VIVO then you could plug it in a record it.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

all you need is a video capture card...they're pretty cheap


----------



## corned_beef

I've got a tv card, so i just plug the ps2 straight into it. I had to make an adapter to convert the red and white cables into a headphone jack though.


----------



## -Inferno

Hey thanks but can u guys post some links pics prices but that Geforce 5500 u recommended can i record off that and if so can i plug my AV cables from my PS2 into it and that converter ive seen at walmart cheap so i will get that if necessary


----------



## -Inferno

hey anyone here i need an answer


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

just quick note, if your talking about playing them thru your monitor ok but if this is in regards to literal copying to play on an emulator that can be considered piracy and any threads of that nature can be dangerous to the admin and owners of those forums.


----------



## Strider_2001

If you have a ATI AIW card then most of them that I have seen have a Connector for RCA and s video hookups...I now use that and use my monitor for PS2 games...


----------



## Kyle Scene

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tadaen Sylvermane* 
just quick note, if your talking about playing them thru your monitor ok but if this is in regards to literal copying to play on an emulator that can be considered piracy and any threads of that nature can be dangerous to the admin and owners of those forums.

I don't believe he's talking about using illegal copies (pirated versions) of games.
He just wants to know how to record the games he's playing from his PS2 console to his PC for uploading purposes.


----------

